# Hulp nodig met aanschaf van horloge - Hamilton



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Beste mede-forummers 

Ik heb een 'luxe' probleempje.

Zoek al een tijdje naar een horloge met zwarte dial, zwarte bracelet/band met een tintje rood (seconden wijzer oid) en stuitte op deze op t Hamilton forum Jazzmaster GMT Full Black LIMITED EDITION | Jazzmaster - Men's | Hamilton Watches

Met toeval(!!) zag ik de horloge in een winkel staan van t weekend. Eigenlijk zocht ik er geeneens naar, want ik dacht: 999 stuks, is vast niet zo 123 te vinden...

Anyway, heb de horloge geprobeerd om me pols en hier beneden de foto's. Nu ben ik niet zo bekend met het merk Hamilton, maar van horen zeggen zijn het geen slechte horloges. Met het kaliber ben ik ook niet zo bekend (ETA 2893-2), maar heb gisterenavond er nog veel over ingelezen.

De nieuwprijs is 1295 en ik krijg nog wat korting (13%).

Is dat een goede deal? Het is namelijk wel een 'hoge' prijs voor mij voor een horloge. En ik denk dat ik er minder verliefd op ben vanwege de prijs haha. Daarnaast denk ik ook dat die limited editions hele goede marketing is. En is ie te groot voor mij? Pols diameter van ongeveer 17cm

Hoe denken jullie daarover, of is dit echt een catch?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Staat prima toch!!

Limited idd niet te veel naar kijken,..... als het echt limited was, dan lag dat horloge daar niet. 
Qua prijs zou ik toch wel iets meer korting bedingen. 


Succes!!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Fong,

Past op je pols, staat goed! Mooi horloge, als je zoals Bidle zegt nog wat meer korting zou kunnen krijgen is dit een goede deal. Limited Ed. is inderdaad meer en meer een marketingtruc aan het worden bij horloges, je wordt er dood mee geslagen de laatste tijd :-(


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Bedankt voor jullie feedback!

Door de prijs vraag ik me af of ik dan niet beter de 'normale' versie neem (H32695731). Maarja.. toch wel mooi zwart op zwart. 

Hoeveel is redelijk om te vragen nog? Ze wilden gisteren echt niet lager gaan dan 13%. Dit is eigenlijk pas de eerste keer dat ik bij AD koop


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Korting is altijd een lastige,..... en afhankelijk van een aantal factoren. Sommige mensen krijgen bijvoorbeeld een mooie korting gegund omdat ze al lang ergens klant zijn. Anderen omdat het horloge toch al een tijd stof ligt te happen. 

Kortom zou gewoon nog een keer terug gaan met geld op zak en aangeven dat je hem graag wil hebben, maar niet voor dit bedrag. Dan is er waarschijnlijk nog heel wat mogelijk. ;-)

Wat je ook doet, ik zou iig wel gaan voor het horloge dat je het mooist vind!! Anders blijft die andere in je gedachte toch rondspoken.


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Goedemorgen Bidle!

nogmaals bedankt! Ik zei van t weekend nog, Als we are 1100 van kunnen maken dan koop ik m nu. Maar ze wilde niet lager gaan. Anders had ik het gedaan (impulsiiieeffff!!)

Nu ik er een nachtje over slaap vind ik 1100 nog best veel eigenlijk haha. Maar Ik houd jullie op de hoogte!


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Qua formaat lijkt ie vrij (te?) groot maar dat kan ook aan de foto liggen en omdat je niet echt verschil ziet tussen de kast en het bandje.

Persoonlijk houd ik niet van zwarte kasten maar da's een kwestie van smaak natuurlijk ;-) Ik ben niet echt bekend met dit kaliber maar maakt ETA slechte uurwerken? Met Hamilton als merk is niets mis. Ik ben erg happy met mijn Khaki Automatic.

Dit spreekt mij meer aan als je naar een GMT model van Hamilton kijkt.









Of nog beter met een witte wijzerplaat:








Dit is volgens mij een oudje, wat sportiever maar nog wel te vinden:


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Kwam ik net tegen met browsen, ook leuk en zwart met rood accent. Klassiek en sportief tegelijk, nieuw wel 3x je prijs (als ie te vinden is). Ook limited trouwens, 500 stuks ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Allen, ik denk toch dat ik er van af zie.

Het heeft zoveel interesse kunnen wekken simpelweg vanwege het feit dat ik positief verrast werd doordat het daar lag en dat de service heel goed was. Voorlopig heb ik liever nog niet dat ik zulke aankopen doe gezien mijn financiele situatie  laat staan die mooie Oris die jij aan gaf Proenski.

Als hij 500 was had ik het wel gedaan haha


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Laat het verstand zegevieren!

Als je zoveel geld uit wil/gaat geven moet je echt wel zeker zijn van je keus. Bovendien zijn er nog zoveel miljoenen, betaalbaardere, alternatieven denkbaar. Een nieuwe leuke Rus of een gebruikte Japanner. Een vintage (modewoord) Seiko uit de jaren 70 is ook vet cool (kijk, ik doe hier jonger dan dat ik ben ;-)) en sommige uurwerken doen absoluut niet onder voor de duurdere Zwitserse merken.

P.S. ik ga echt geen 3K uitgeven voor een horloge hoor, tenzij er morgen iemand van de postcode loterij voor mijn deur staat :-d


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

@($*&[email protected])($*&[email protected])[email protected][email protected]

Aaah wat een stom systeem zo'n autobid van Ebay... Ik deed 750 en 0.000001 sec daarna gelijk een bod hoger door zo'n auto bid... Ik deed het net 1 seconden voor de close  ppff

baaaaaal echt heel erg 










Bidder















Bid AmountBid Time















*adsa***j**







( 184







)* US $760.00Jun-14-15 14:30:12 PDT
















*fongsayyuktjai**







( 2 )* US $750.00Jun-14-15 14:30:12 PDT
 

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT Full Black Limited Edition Ref H32685731 | eBay


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

FongSayYuk said:


> @($*&[email protected])($*&[email protected])[email protected][email protected]
> 
> Aaah wat een stom systeem zo'n autobid van Ebay... Ik deed 750 en 0.000001 sec daarna gelijk een bod hoger door zo'n auto bid... Ik deed het net 1 seconden voor de close  ppff
> 
> ...


Ach ja,... op naar de volgende. Had je overigens dan nog over die 760 heen willen gaan?


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Bidle said:


> Ach ja,... op naar de volgende. Had je overigens dan nog over die 760 heen willen gaan?


Ja, max 800 USD. Maar zo een autobid functie biedt gelijk binnen een nanoseconden oid over een ander man's bedrag :/. Ik deed het via de laptop 1 seconden voor sluiting en daarna zag ik 760 en had op me mobiel al 770 klaar staan. echter klikte ik te laat


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Ik dacht eigenlijk, dat Autobid moest (of kon) worden opgesteld op het moment, dat je je eerste bod doet. Je stelt dan meteen je beginbod en je eindbod (in jouw geval $ 800 ?) in. Op die manier zal een Autobid _altijd_ jou overbieden zo lang de Autobid hoger is dan jouw bod.
Dat werkt dus anders dan een sniper-bod.

Ik vroeg mij zelfs af, waarom je dan niet meteen je hoogste bod als bod in zou steken, maar een Autobid wordt natuurlijk pas getriggerd als er reeds een ander persoon over jouw beginbod heen is gegaan.
Dus eigenlijk heeft FongSayYuk net 1 luttele seconde voordat de bieding eindigde die ander een hoop geld gekost. ;-)


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Ben niet zo kapot van autobid, het drijft vaak de prijs (onnodig) op.

Ennuh $800 plus verzendkosten (hier maar liefst 120 USD!) plus geheid (want uit de US) invoerrechten en de BTW erbovenop dan kom je aardig richting de prijs van de juwelier. Plus het ongemak en kosten mocht je dat ding ooit terug moeten sturen. Ik zou er dus niet zo rauwig om zijn als ik jou was.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Voor de grap even uitgerekend, als je 'm voor 800 USD had gekocht dan was je uiteindelijk zo'n 1060 EURO kwijtgeweest... Da's geen koopje meer, toch?


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey, dus ik zou sowieso de bieding hebben verloren vanwege die auto-bid? Stel ik had ook een autobid met max 900 zeg maar. Zou het dan NA het einde van de tijd gewoon doorgaan tussen mij en die jongen totdat we op ons max zitten? Dat er dus nog gewoon geboden wordt automatisch? 

Anyway, Proenski, daar heb ik al gedacht! 

Ik heb een vriend in the US wonen die in Aug naar NL zou komen . Ik had al afgesproken dat hij alles voor me na kon gaan of het wel kwalitatief goed was en authentic. Er zat volgens mij niet zo heel veel risico aan als ik alles zo las.

Daarna zou ie m naar mij toe brengen wanneer hij met werk in NL is . Dus had zo de oplossng gevonden om mij de 120 verzendkosten & potentiele overige kosten te kunnen besparen. 

Dan was het relatief gezien wel een iets betere deal, toch?


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Volgens mij blijf je automatisch tegen elkaar opbieden tot einde veiling en/of totdat een van de twee (of meer) wint waarbij het eerst gedane bod altijd voorgaat als de bedragen gelijk zijn. Einde veiling is einde veiling dus je gaat niet door nadat de tijd is verstreken. 

Maar ik vind het platgezegd ruk. Maar ik snap Ebay wel, hoe hoger de eindprijs des te meer commissie ze opstrijken.

Eigen "koerier" inschakelen kan je sowieso verzendkosten schelen maar volgens mij moet hij wel deze goederen aangeven bij aankomst op Schiphol en dan gelden ook invoerrechten en BTW verplichtingen... Ik ken verhalen van mensen die met een Rolex om hun pols er nog uitgepikt werden en moesten bewijzen waar en hoe het klokje vandaan kwam. Spookverhalen wellicht? In elk geval zou ik me goed laten informeren bij de (site van) de douane alvorens aan zo'n avontuur te beginnen.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

FongSayYuk said:


> Ja, max 800 USD. Maar zo een autobid functie biedt gelijk binnen een nanoseconden oid over een ander man's bedrag :/. Ik deed het via de laptop 1 seconden voor sluiting en daarna zag ik 760 en had op me mobiel al 770 klaar staan. echter klikte ik te laat


Snap dat nooit zo goed,... bied dan gewoon wat je wilde bieden!?? Die autobid heeft ook zijn max,.. dus tja. Nou volgende keer beter maar!


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Bidle said:


> Snap dat nooit zo goed,... bied dan gewoon wat je wilde bieden!?? Die autobid heeft ook zijn max,.. dus tja. Nou volgende keer beter maar!


Nee, de verkoper gaf aan dat hij de horloge op z'n minst 50% van de aankoopprijs (USD 1495) wilde. En ik dacht dat als ik hem voor zo'n prijs kan halen, dat het dan wel een koopje zou zijn. Anders had ik hem uiteraard in Nederland gehaald zonder al die moeite. Echter had ik niet verwacht dat er een auto-bid-bot aanwezig was (ben een ebay leek). Wellicht was 800 een beter idee ja . Zal er de volgende keer rekening mee houden! Bedankt voor de tips!

@Proenski, ja dat klopt ja, er komt zeker wat risico en potentiele kosten bij kijken. Diezelfde vriend heeft al 2x wat leuks meegebracht (helaas geen horloge), maar volgens mij is dat inderdaad meer geluk dan wijsheid!

Ohwel, misschien moet ik gewoon accepteren dat deze hamilton en ik gewoon niet meant to be zijn .


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

FongSayYuk said:


> Ohwel, misschien moet ik gewoon accepteren dat deze hamilton en ik gewoon niet meant to be zijn .


Och je weet het nooit,.... heb het ook weleens gedacht. En zelfs jaren nadat het model uit de winkel was verdwenen gewoon nog nieuw in doos tegen gekomen en kunnen kopen.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Ik beloof je dat er vast nog een keer ander en beter horloge voorbij komt :-! ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Dixit said:


> Ik dacht eigenlijk, dat Autobid moest (of kon) worden opgesteld op het moment, dat je je eerste bod doet. Je stelt dan meteen je beginbod en je eindbod (in jouw geval $ 800 ?) in. Op die manier zal een Autobid _altijd_ jou overbieden zo lang de Autobid hoger is dan jouw bod.
> Dat werkt dus anders dan een sniper-bod.
> 
> Ik vroeg mij zelfs af, waarom je dan niet meteen je hoogste bod als bod in zou steken, maar een Autobid wordt natuurlijk pas getriggerd als er reeds een ander persoon over jouw beginbod heen is gegaan.
> Dus eigenlijk heeft FongSayYuk net 1 luttele seconde voordat de bieding eindigde die ander een hoop geld gekost. ;-)


Nop, niet helemaal, autobid bied voor jou het maximale bod wat nodig is om op dat moment het item te winnen. Als je voor het staande autobid niet met 10 maar met 30 moet overbieden, omdat het staande autobod hoger is dan wat er nu staat, dan zal het systeem dat voor je doen en het minimale bieden dat nodig is. Zodra iemand meer over heeft dan het bod wat dan staat, dan zal jou bod opgehoogd worden door het autobid systeem tot boven het nieuwe bod of, indien het nieuwe bod hoger is dan jouw max bod, zal het bod van de nieuwe bieder opgehoogd worden tot boven jou maximale bod.

In dit geval had je bij het snipen (laatste x seconden voor sluiting bod plaatsen) je maximale bod moeten doen. Als de huidige winnaar meer over had voor het horloge had hij je direct overboden vanwege het autobid systeem, ook al ben je een microseconde voor eindtijd. Had hij minder over voor het item, dan win jij. Zaten jullie beide op exact het zelfde bedrag, dan wint degene die als eerste geboden heeft. Dit laatste is de reden waarom ik nooit op hele 5-10 tallen bied. (en volgens mij velen met mij)

Gezien de rekenvoorbeelden misschien niet erg dat je 'm gemist hebt.


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Bedankt voor de uitleg T_I,

Vraagje: stel er zijn 3 personen. A, B en ik.

Persoon A bood eerst 500, B daarna 510 en ik daarna 520. Persoon B en ik besluiten om vervolgens autobid aan te doen van 10 dollar met max 1000 en 900.

Huidige stand: 520 USD.

En stel, persoon A biedt zonder autobid op de laatste seconde 750 USD. Dit triggert dan autobid van persoon A en ik. A gaat naar 760 en ik dan waarschijnlijk naar 770? Stopt het dan? Of gaat het door in de microsecondes totdat ik mijn max bereikt heb van 900 waardoor persoon B wint met 910?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

FongSayYuk said:


> Bedankt voor de uitleg T_I,
> 
> Vraagje: stel er zijn 3 personen. A, B en ik.
> 
> ...


Als B en jij een bod van 1000 en 900 doen, dan is de prijs meteen 910 als jij en B beide het bod hebben gedaan.

Autobid is meteen actief als je meer biedt dan strikt noodzakelijk om de veiling te winnen. Als bij een item staat 'biedt minimaal x boven huidige bedrag en je gaat daar overheen heb je autobid actief. Als jou max bod even hoog of hoger is dan van iemand die na je biedt dan win jij. Als degene die je probeert te overbieden even veel had geboden dan wint die bieder. Bij gelijk bedrag wint het eerste bod.

In dit voorbeeld is het bod 520. Als B 1000 biedt is daarmee het staande bod 530 (minimaal x overbieden, is voor het gemak 10 hier). Zodra jij 900 biedt treed autobid in werking en B biedt via autobid 910, want dat moet hij bieden om het item te winnen. Als A nog wil snipen dan moet er nu minimaal 920 geboden worden om een bod uit te kunnen brengen. Autobid gaat dan voor B aan het werk en bied 930. Wil A winnen dan had deze bieder minimaal 1010 moeten bieden.


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Kon het niet laten....

Via grijze markt gevonden waar ie omgerekend ongeveer 30% goedkoper is. Nu een kleine anderhalve maand wachten tot mijn vriend (degene met de Milgauss) terugkomt van USA 


































Jullie hebben gelijk ... hij bleeft toch rondspoken... dus ja..  kan niet wachten!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Gefeliciteerd, mooie aanwinst. Hopelijk vliegen die 6 weken zo om .....


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd, mooie aanwinst. Hopelijk vliegen die 6 weken zo om .....


Countdown to Sep 13, 2015 12:00 Noon in Amsterdam


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Zaterdag


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Aaah dit weekend ein-de-lijk in ontvangst mogen nemen. Moest nog even wennen aan het lezen van de GMT. Maar volgens mij heb ik t door!

Wristpics komen later nog. Denken jullie dat een leather strap met rode accenten mooi zal zijn? Ik twijfel een beetje en het is niet een goedkope aankoop denk ik.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Beiden straps kunnen natuurlijk prima maar ik vind zelf die met het rode stiksel iets sportiever.

Anders koop je toch 2 (of meerdere) alternatieven, dat doe ik ook vaak ;-)
Oh, en wie zegt dat dat een orginele strap moet zijn? Die dingen zijn vaak absurd duur...


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Proenski said:


> Beiden straps kunnen natuurlijk prima maar ik vind zelf die met het rode stiksel iets sportiever.
> 
> Anders koop je toch 2 (of meerdere) alternatieven, dat doe ik ook vaak ;-)


Ja volgens mij ook he! Maar die straps zijn niet zo goedkoop toch om er een paar van te kopen  haha 'relatief' gezien dan... vanuit mijn portomonnee


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

FongSayYuk said:


> Ja volgens mij ook he! Maar die straps zijn niet zo goedkoop toch om er een paar van te kopen  haha 'relatief' gezien dan... vanuit mijn portomonnee


Je was me voor...

Oh, en wie zegt dat dat een orginele strap moet zijn? Die dingen zijn vaak absurd duur...


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Ooh hoeft geen originele te zijn hoor  via internet ook prima, maar die zijn dan alsnog tussen de 50-100USD (incl deployment clasp?) als je een beetje qualiteit wilt?


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

FongSayYuk said:


> Ooh hoeft geen originele te zijn hoor  via internet ook prima, maar die zijn dan alsnog tussen de 50-100USD (incl deployment clasp?) als je een beetje qualiteit wilt?


Dat vind ik zelf aan de dure kant, zeker als je nog wel eens van strap wisselt. Je kunt ook voor minder iets goeds kopen zonder gelijk een "made in China" bandje te kopen. Kijk maar eens hier
WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com

Ik weet niet wat de bandaanzet is maar deze kwam ik zo ff snel tegen

Watch band by Eichmueller, 22mm black, grained surface, red stitching
Watch band XL Jumper 22mm black grained red stitching by HIRSCH
Watch band Cordoba 22mm black leather red stitching by MEYHOFER
Watch band Kajaani Special XS 22mm black smooth red stitching by MEYHOFER
Watch strap 22mm black by Di-Modell Chronissimo waterproof red stiching

Kortom, gewoon ff zoeken ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks Proenski!

Even rondkijken inderdaad. Ik zag deze al https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/leather-strap-w-red-stitching-560857.html#post4182863

En deze









Maar wil het maar 1x veranderen eigenlijk. Dus wellicht voor kwaliteit gaan. Maar de bandjes die je stuurde lijken erg goed en betaalbaar!


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Zo zie je, er is genoeg te vinden en als bij de Horlogebandenspecialist of Watchbandcenter.com koopt dan koop je bijna altijd een merk/ kwaliteit. Via Ebay lukt ook maar dat is wat meer "hit and miss"...


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Hhmmm, ik heb vandaag helaas pas echt goed de tijd gehad om met me horloge te spelen en kom er helaas achter dat mijn GMT hand niet in lijn is met de main hour hand. Het lijkt alsof hij een kwart meer voor loopt dan de main hour hand.

Ik vraag me af of dit een quick fix is, of dat ik het via Amazon Assurance moet laten fixen? Zou het duur zijn via een gewone watchmaker?
En is dit het risico van kopen via Amazon/Grijze dealer?
Voorbeelden hieronder

Ik verwacht de GMT hand precies op de 11









Hier verwacht ik de GMT hand precies op de 12


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Ik heb wesselink en vreeker gecontacteerd en zij konden het repareren voor een paar tientjes !


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Bummer.. maar het lijkt mij geen heel ingewikkelde ingreep. Tegenwoordig is het eerste wat ik doe is de wijzers op 12 uur zetten, als er dan iets afwijkt zie je dit gelijk.


----------



## men (Oct 7, 2013)

Volgens mij een kwestie van uurwerk er uit. Wijzers er af en opnieuw er op.
Geen uren werk...dus tientjes werk.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

men said:


> Volgens mij een kwestie van uurwerk er uit. Wijzers er af en opnieuw er op.
> Geen uren werk...dus tientjes werk.


Echt??







;-)


----------

